

The case for treating sugar like a dangerous drug - qiqing
http://www.vox.com/2014/6/2/5771008/the-case-for-treating-sugar-like-a-drug

======
raincom
Sugar was, is a luxury in many third world countries. When I was growing up in
one such third world country, I had to steal sugar from attic. Some times, we
could not afford sugar; in which case, we used jaggery to add to chicory mixed
coffee.

In the states, the cheapest source of food is sugar-laden crap: go to any 711,
you can find 3 donuts for $1.

